# Moved to 64-bits and i have some problems



## Giorgos (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi, i installed freebsd 8.0 amd64 to try and i have the following problems:
1) I can't install the nvidia drivers from ports ( and my graphics card is nvidia ). What can i do?
2) Weird: I have dual boot my pc with windows xp ( in which i have may programs that i work for my school ) and after installing freebsd i cannot boot to windows xp!
I can see the logical drives from ntfs-3g and i can load them also but in the grub menu when i press F1 WindowsXp an error appears that says something like error in drive and also some symbols appear randomly on the screen ( not too many )
Is the grub in 64-bit also and may conflict with windows xp which is 32bit? Is there a solution?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2010)

1) update your ports tree. The AMD64 version of the driver was only recently added.

2) FreeBSD doesn't use GRUB by default. What you are seeing is the default FreeBSD bootmanager. It should be able to boot XP just fine.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 22, 2010)

Please remember, there are some newer nvidia cards that don't work properly with the amd64 beta driver that was released a few weeks ago. So verify if there are specific reports about your card. nvnews and it's forums provide a lot of information in this regard.

For instance, I have a G105M and the beta driver is not stable.


----------



## Giorgos (Jan 22, 2010)

i just achieved to bring windows back in life ( dont know why maybe some options in bios cause the problem or when i install amd64 freebsd; i played a little with fdisk, boot0cfg and other tools and welcome back ). As for freebsd 8.0 64-bit, i installed the 32-bit version. I will test the new drivers with my card ( i have 8400M GS ) and reprort. A strange story is that with 64-bits Freebsd when after install and restarted to prompt i couldn't write, i mean i had to make 5 key strokes to see 4 letters on the terminal and this was for some restarts a persistent problem. Then i boot to single user and i could load the filesystem manually.
 After some tryings i could boot normally and write normally. Now i found that when i do a minimal install and then use the sysinstall tool to configure the system everything is ok. Don't know maybe it's my hardware.

ps: i changed back to 32-bits because i read that nvidia drivers don't support 3D in 64-bit (GL).


----------



## hermes (Jan 22, 2010)

Giorgos said:
			
		

> ps: i changed back to 32-bits because i read that nvidia drivers don't support 3D in 64-bit (GL).



Umm, works perfectly here. FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE with latest Beta Driver on 64bit and the same card as you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, no problem with e.g. XScreenSaver OpenGL stuff on 64-bit NVIDIA.


----------



## Giorgos (Jan 22, 2010)

yea i figure out that is there a problem with my BIOS settings for IDE regarding the dual-boot conflict i had. 
 Now for the NVIDIA comment i read it from official site's forum that they don't support the openGL libraries at 64-bit version but simulate ( i think the 32bit libraries ). If i have understood wrong or maybe the thread wasn't up-to-date then maybe i have to give it another try.
 One problem i have both 64bit and 32bit 8.0 is that periodically i can't type normally during login - i mean i press the keys but nothing appears on the screen only after 4-5 key strokes i see some of the keys i pressed. Does anuone has this kind of problem too?
 Also do you actually suggest to have a minimal install from dvd and then do all installation from the ports or put some basic packages from dvd and the rest programs from the ports?


----------



## rhurlin (Jan 23, 2010)

Giorgos said:
			
		

> Is the grub in 64-bit also and may conflict with windows xp which is 32bit? Is there a solution?



Yes, it was reported some time ago. Build a grub package on i386 (before replace it with amd64) and later pkg_add this 32-bit package in amd64 system. It should work as it does for me.

If I am not mistaken, you have to copy all files from 
	
	



```
/usr/local/share/grub/i386-freebsd/
```
 to 
	
	



```
/boot/grub/
```
 before grub-install works.

Hope this helps,
Rainer


----------

